# Who Uses a Pickup Truck for Uber\Lyft?



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I searched and didn't find much on this. I was a pax last week and got picked up by a Toyota Tacoma. Front and back seats. Driver said there were a few folks in town using pickups for Uber.

Just curious how widespread this practice is...


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Seattle has an Ant driving a F150, another driving a Jeep, and another driving a Crown Vic patrol car complete with working light bar and spotlights.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Part timers who already had the vehicle for other uses


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle has an Ant driving a F150, another driving a Jeep, and another driving a Crown Vic patrol car complete with working light bar and spotlights.


What I wouldn't give for the light bar and spot lights.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle has an Ant driving a F150, another driving a Jeep, and another driving a Crown Vic patrol car complete with working light bar and spotlights.


Doesnt seem like that would be legal.
You sure it's not @juggloer?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Big dummies


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> What I wouldn't give for the light bar and spot lights.


*A special type of Seattle Ant








*​*








*


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

I’ve seen F-150s and Ram 1500 in my market. I would not do that.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Doesnt seem like that would be legal.
> You sure it's not @juggloer?


He uses it to keep the drunk chicks quiet












Lissetti said:


> View attachment 346935
> 
> 
> View attachment 346936


I believe the wrangler is select rides so not as bad as the other at least.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I believe the wrangler is select rides so not as bad as the other at least.


No the Wrangler is not allowed on the Select platform in Seattle. He's straight X Ant. Only Chrysler allowed is the 300.

https://www.uber.com/drive/seattle/vehicle-requirements/


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

LOL on the sticker placements on the Crown Vic.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Where is the guy with the cop car uber? I want to hear _those_ stories.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> LOL on the sticker placements on the Crown Vic.


I dont think ide wanna be getting into a car
if the driver couldn't even read the diagram of where to place the stickers ....


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Folks drive what they have. Practical or not. I see trucks, Mercedes, Teslas, Lexus, BMW too. To me they’re just folks paying bills and putting food on the table like me.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Does a DeLorean qualify for Select?


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> Where is the guy with the cop car uber? I want to hear _those_ stories.


I've seen him on Capital Hill in Seattle on a Friday and Saturday night pulling up to a group of Millennials. Every time I've seen him, I wanted to get out and ask his story. Always I couldn't because I was also driving and it was hella busy. After seeing him several times actually picking up pax, I decided to write my own story about this Special Ant and his Pax reactions in Seattle WA. Here you go:










Yes, just imagine the patrons of those 5 star restaurants down in Fancy Town, standing on the curb dressed in their finest, waiting for their Valet, or Select ride-share. There's one wealthy couple, aged; mid-seventies. I'll call them "Bradley and Joan Stuffington." Joan wants to go home because she is tired. Her feet hurt and there aren't any more Select/LUX/Black close by. (A theater had just let out a few minutes prior.)

It's the restaurant's closing time and there are also many other diners requesting rides, and most have their drivers booked with the cars en route. Bradley decides to "Slum It" and call an Uber X/Lyft instead. Bradley and Joan begin chatting with the other patrons while they are waiting for their rides. They already know each other. They all either belong to the same Country Club, live in the same private estate or belong to the same private golf club.

Bradley watches as a large Black Surburban pulls in and scoops up "The Worthingtons." Then right behind that a White Mercedes picks up "The Brentworths."

"Where's your car Bradley," Bill Gates (Microsoft founder) asks.

"Oh I imagine it should be here shortly.....Oh look at that! There appears to be some sort of police activity in the parking lot. Perhaps my driver is stuck behind that. "

(Bill Gates) "Well its coming this way."

(Police Car Ant pulls up to curb and Ant then gets out and holds the door open. Possibly he wears some sort of official uniform)

All patrons and Valet stand and stare. The Ant calmly waits.

(Patron) "Good Sir! I am certain that you are not looking for anyone at this establishment!"

(Valet) "Uhh......Officer?? .......Uhh Who are you looking for?"

(Police Car Ant) "I'm here to pick up Bradley."

(Audible gasps and clutching of pearls.)

Your Uber has arrived Stuffingtons.

:big grin::tongue smile:?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The first time I read that my mind read Shufflingtons.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 346935
> 
> 
> View attachment 346936


Oh man. I do hope I get that classy Toyota pickup next time I visit Seattle ?? The cop car is too confusing for me to even process. I'd have to sit up front, because no way am I getting a ride in the back seat of a police cruiser!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 346935
> 
> 
> View attachment 346936


I've had rides with both.

But only once.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Catty Patty said:


> Oh man. I do hope I get that classy Toyota pickup next time I visit Seattle ?? The cop car is too confusing for me to even process. I'd have to sit up front, because no way am I getting a ride in the back seat of a police cruiser!!


What if he takes his image all the way and dresses in a security type uniform complete with baton, taser, and hand cuffs?

?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Does a DeLorean qualify for Select?


Too old and some other items that don't meet requirements. :thumbdown:

But yeah, this is what I use. Pax love it. Paid for in cash many moons ago and no issues with depreciation anymore. Doesn't matter anymore whether it has 200K or 250K (just about to hit that, BTW), ya know. Cheap to fix and maintain myself. Only downside is of course gas mileage (about 16mpg). Therefore I need to be the picky ant that I am.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Think about it this way: The diesel trucks man. The diesel trucks.

*Most Fuel-Efficient Midsize Trucks *
https://www.edmunds.com/truck/articles/best-gas-mileage-trucks/ website's about cars not rideshare driving

*2019 Honda Ridgeline*
Best mpg version: 3.5-liter V6 | FWD | 9-speed auto
Starting price (including destination fee): $31,035
Fuel economy: 22 mpg combined (19 city/26 highway)

*2019 Chevrolet Colorado *
*and 2019 GMC Canyon*
Best mpg version: 2.5-liter inline-4 | RWD | 6-speed manual
Starting price (including destination fee): $21,495
Fuel economy: 22 mpg combined (20 city/26 highway)

*2019 Ford Ranger*

The Ford Ranger has the highest EPA-combined fuel economy estimate of any non-diesel pickup truck on our list. Thanks to a 10-speed automatic transmission and an efficient but powerful 2.3-liter four-cylinder engine, it checks in at 23 mpg combined. Best mpg version: 2.3-liter inline-4 | RWD | 10-speed automatic
Fuel economy: 23 mpg combined (21 city/26 highway)

*2019 Ram 1500*
With the standard V6, the Ram doesn't have record-breaking payload and towing numbers, but they're respectable nonetheless.
Best mpg version: 3.6-liter V6 | RWD | 8-speed automatic
Fuel economy: 22 mpg combined (20 city/25 highway)

*2019 Ford F-150*
Best mpg version: 2.7-liter V6 | RWD | 10-speed automatic
Fuel economy: 22 mpg combined (20 city/26 highway)

These trucks are a lot better on gas mileage than any trucks 10, 20 years ago pre-Obama, and even can compete against 20-year-old cars.

We had this rig and it SUCKED gas

(late 90s)* Dodge Ram 1500* Pickup 4WDPersonalize Find a car8 cyl, *5.9* L Automatic 4-spd Compare*Fuel Economy*EPA *MPG*Regular Gasoline 12 combined city/highway *MPG* 10 city 14 highway 8.3 gals/100 miles

Compare:


1998 Chevrolet Cavalier 4 cyl, 2.2 L, Automatic 3-spd : Combined MPG 23 Regular Gasoline 


 

Combined MPG:23

combined

city/highway

MPG

City MPG:20

city

Highway MPG:27

highway

4.3 gals/100 miles


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I started out with a 2015 Ram 1500 4x4 Hemi. Got about 18MPG. Drove for about a month just to test out the waters because it was paid off and all I had. I got A LOT of tips though and EVERYBODY would comment on it. It made for great conversations! Men love to talk about trucks and there’s just something women like about a pickup man. Everybody loved how spacious it was in the back. Americans love trucks and half my Pax owned one as well. If you ever get a ride in a truck, you feel like a boss! Just make sure you get the side steps for the grannies! For some reason, I made more money in one week with that truck than I ever have with my 18 Toyota Camry now!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> What I wouldn't give for the light bar and spot lights.


My now deceased ex father-in-law used to sometimes buy former state police cars that were being auctioned off by the state government.

The light bars weren't there, but the spotlights were. I think it would come in handy trying to read street addresses at night.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Does a DeLorean qualify for Select?


Good question!! ?



BadYota said:


> I started out with a 2015 Ram 1500 4x4 Hemi. Got about 18MPG. Drove for about a month just to test out the waters because it was paid off and all I had. I got A LOT of tips though and EVERYBODY would comment on it. It made for great conversations! Men love to talk about trucks and there's just something women like about a pickup man. Everybody loved how spacious it was in the back. Americans love trucks and half my Pax owned one as well. If you ever get a ride in a truck, you feel like a boss! Just make sure you get the side steps for the grannies! For some reason, I made more money in one week with that truck than I ever have with my 18 Toyota Camry now!


I had always wondered about that, thanks for the insight.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> My now deceased ex father-in-law used to sometimes buy former state police cars that were being auctioned off by the state government.
> 
> The light bars weren't there, but the spotlights were. I think it would come in handy trying to read street addresses at night.


 Or to flash your pax from the cross street


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BadYota said:


> Men love to talk about trucks and there's just something women like about a pickup man.


:cools:


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Joe Diffie was awesome.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

WIth that yellow light bar he might also do highway escort work for wide loads and the like...


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

BadYota said:


> Everybody loved how spacious it was in the back.


Spacious? Good one ...

p.s. Ford F-150 owner here ...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I searched and didn't find much on this. I was a pax last week and got picked up by a Toyota Tacoma. Front and back seats. Driver said there were a few folks in town using pickups for Uber.
> 
> Just curious how widespread this practice is...


I KNOW SOMEONE with a large Toyota truck doing Lyft in New Orleans.

No idea how they can make a profit.



Lissetti said:


> I've seen him on Capital Hill in Seattle on a Friday and Saturday night pulling up to a group of Millennials. Every time I've seen him, I wanted to get out and ask his story. Always I couldn't because I was also driving and it was hella busy. After seeing him several times actually picking up pax, I decided to write my own story about this Special Ant and his Pax reactions in Seattle WA. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 346981
> 
> ...


Should have the " Ant Embassy" flag flying on the fenders !


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I KNOW SOMEONE with a large Toyota truck doing Lyft in New Orleans.
> 
> No idea how they can make a profit.


Its not any different than driving a Dodge Charger or Chevy Tahoe. Toyota Tundra V6 still averages 18 mpg combined.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Syn said:


> Spacious? Good one ...
> 
> p.s. Ford F-150 owner here ...


I meant the backseat. Not the actual bed. I have a crew cab and you can fit 3 large people comfortably. Plus there's a middle seat up front so I can technically fit 6 people. It qualifies for Uber comfort.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

See them at the airport all the time. Gas must be a *****.....


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I searched and didn't find much on this. I was a pax last week and got picked up by a Toyota Tacoma. Front and back seats. Driver said there were a few folks in town using pickups for Uber.
> 
> Just curious how widespread this practice is...


There's at least 3 in my city. One guy has a crew cab Z71 lifted 6" with 35" mud tires. I asked him (two months ago) "how do you make any money driving that thing?" His reply "I only spend $50-60/ weekend on gas. There's is no way. I spend the same and get between 33-38 hwy in my car. Haven't seen him in a month btw.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> There's at least 3 in my city. One guy has a crew cab Z71 lifted 6" with 35" mud tires. I asked him (two months ago) "how do you make any money driving that thing?" His reply "I only spend $50-60/ weekend on gas. There's is no way. I spend the same and get between 33-38 hwy in my car. Haven't seen him in a month btw.


Sure, he might only spend 50-60 bucks, but did you ask how many miles he drives? LOL!!! :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I've seen him on Capital Hill in Seattle on a Friday and Saturday night pulling up to a group of Millennials. Every time I've seen him, I wanted to get out and ask his story. Always I couldn't because I was also driving and it was hella busy. After seeing him several times actually picking up pax, I decided to write my own story about this Special Ant and his Pax reactions in Seattle WA. Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 346981
> 
> ...


The push bumper could come in useful!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Sure, he might only spend 50-60 bucks, but did you ask how many miles he drives? LOL!!! :roflmao:


I saw that dude fly past me in every direction and he told me himself he took several 20+ mile trips. Like I said, No f'n way.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Rog'O Datto said:


> His reply "I only spend $50-60/ weekend on gas. There's is no way. I spend the same and get between 33-38 hwy in my car. Haven't seen him in a month btw.


You spend $50-60 per weekend (as Saturday and Sunday) on gas?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Syn said:


> You spend $50-60 per weekend (as Saturday and Sunday) on gas?


Throw Friday in there too. I drive a lot.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I KNOW SOMEONE with a large Toyota truck doing Lyft in New Orleans.
> 
> No idea how they can make a profit.


Statements like this lead me to believe you are making less than 15/hr before gas.

Someone driving a gas guzzler will use twice as much gas as a fuel efficient car.

If doubling your gas expenses means you are not making a profit you arent doing well at all! The more someone earns hourly, the less gas expense is relative.

If someone is making 30+/hr, it doesnt matter much what they drive.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> Statements like this lead me to believe you are making less than 15/hr before gas.
> 
> Someone driving a gas guzzler will use twice as much gas as a fuel efficient car.
> 
> ...


Yup. :thumbup: That's why you gotta be a picky ant and learn your market to know when and where to drive. Just driving around aimlessly looking for any and all rides is not going to work. And probably not a good idea for somebody doing this full time.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

BadYota said:


> I started out with a 2015 Ram 1500 4x4 Hemi. Got about 18MPG. Drove for about a month just to test out the waters because it was paid off and all I had. I got A LOT of tips though and EVERYBODY would comment on it. It made for great conversations! Men love to talk about trucks and there's just something women like about a pickup man. Everybody loved how spacious it was in the back. Americans love trucks and half my Pax owned one as well. If you ever get a ride in a truck, you feel like a boss! Just make sure you get the side steps for the grannies! For some reason, I made more money in one week with that truck than I ever have with my 18 Toyota Camry now!


Tip rate on trucks way higher compared to cars or SUV's. Pax also feel safer?


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

mbd said:


> Tip rate on trucks way higher compared to cars or SUV's. Pax also feel safer?


Agreed. Tips are where it's at in this vehicle. First night I drove I made almost as much in tips as I did in fares, and I continue to have around 25-30% of income be based on tips.

Been driving for a few weeks in a 2015 GMC Sierra. It's a high option truck with lots of bells and whistles in a nice Black/Chrome look. Get LOTS of comments on the look, ride, and space of the truck. Customers headed to the airport really like the ease of fitting all the luggage in the bed, and with a water tight bed cover it's safe, secure, and dry back there. Many customers have commented how I should be driving for uber black or uber select because of the appearance of the truck.....I'll have another post on that here shortly....

Fuel mileage and maintenance sucks ($0.175/mi average cost over the last 50k miles) though. I wouldn't choose this vehicle if I was doing ride sharing full time. I already have the vehicle, and all it's costs covered with a day job. Uber money gets set aside in a separate account for vacations/toys/hobbies/gifts/etc. I've been driving Thurs-Sun nights catching the bar/event crowds late in the evening. $100-$150/night (gross) for 6-8hrs work that I can start/stop whenever I feel like it has been a nice addition to the checkbook.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> around 25-30% of income be based on tips.


Yup. Mine is also in the 30-35% range overall. Some days it's even higher. I don't do bar crowds, though. At least not regularly. Might try again a few times now that college kids are back in town, but early morning airport runs are where it's at for me. And a few hours after work while driving home from the office when ever I happen to go there.


----------



## jhonsbro (Aug 27, 2019)

Truck for Uber some times looks unique idea but i think people can manage to use trucks for part time earning


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

There is a gentleman who works my local airport in a large pickup truck. I don't know how he is making any profit doing it, but if I were a pax I would prefer to ride in his nice pickup rather than in my nice Prius.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanx for the replies. I was drooling over this 5-passenger all electric Rivian pickup that is due to hit the market soon, and wondering how viable trucks are 4 ridesharing.

(Yes, that is a slide out kitchen in the lower photo. It's a utilitarian compartment actually. Might be able to store one or two extra pax in there)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/24/photos-rivians-all-electric-pickup-and-suv-coming-in-2020.html


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Some of the newest trucks do the "4-6-8" trick where they drop cylinders during regular driving.


GENERAL MOTORS PR DEPARTMENT said:


> The mainstream 2013 Silverado 1500 4WD with the available 5.3-liter V-8 has an EPA highway estimate of 21 mpg, matching the estimates for a leading competitor's 4WD model with a more complex, less-proven boosted V-6.
> 
> For customers looking for even better fuel economy, the 2013 Silverado XFE model with the 5.3-liter V-8 has an EPA highway estimate of 22 mpg, retaining all the capability and dependability of other Chevy V-8s.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Some of the newest trucks do the "4-6-8" trick where they drop cylinders during regular driving.


My '15 GMC does that. Drops 4cyls when there is low demand on the engine. I average around 17mpg in mixed city/highway driving. Usually get around 21-22 on all highway tanks. Somewhere around 11-12 towing our 4k lb boat (the reason I own a truck in the first place).

I've kept meticulous records on fuel and maintenance on this truck. Current cost to drive is around $0.175/mile. That DOES NOT include payment or insurance. It's honestly not that much higher than most of my other vehicles I've had. For reference my 2012 Ford Focus was $0.114/mile to drive, and my '06 Audi A4 was $0.143/mile, again excluding payment and insurance. So the truck is more expensive to operate than a Focus (~54% more), but in real world dollars it's not an exorbitant amount.....~$75/mo @ 15k miles a year.

Still a terrible vehicle to drive if you're doing rideshare as a full time money maker. As a side hustle, for me, it's not worth changing vehicles to optimize my return because of the relatively low number of miles I drive ridesharing.



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Thanx for the replies. I was drooling over this 5-passenger all electric Rivian pickup that is due to hit the market soon, and wondering how viable trucks are 4 ridesharing.


I think that Rivian is a neat idea, but they are going to have a helluva time convincing someone that uses their truck as a truck to convert over. Towing and hauling absolutely decimate the range of an EV. The main problem being aerodynamics, with a close follower being power density of battery packs.

There are some great videos on Youtube of people towing with a Tesla Model X. They say it's an excellent tow vehicle, so long as you can stomach the sub 100mi range, don't mind unhooking the trailer to recharge (or blocking other spots, since most are back in style), and have the time to recharge for 45-70min for every 90min you drive.

The electric motors are wildly efficient. The amount of energy they use for that 90-ish mile towing rang is approximately equivalent to 2.5gal of gasoline. No way an ICE power vehicle could get that efficiency. The power density of the battery cells are not great enough though, so you only carry ~2.5gal of energy with you on a full charge. Gasoline is such a power dense fuel, that is so easily replenished, that an electric truck will have a hard time competing with the current infrastructure. As soon as the electrical and chemical engineers get that power density up, and the charge times down, the tables will turn......and quickly.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Some of the newest trucks do the "4-6-8" trick where they drop cylinders during regular driving.


Ford was doing that 20 years ago. It helps, but it's not the equivalent of driving a four cylinder.

Yes, it would be nice to have a pickup truck. But for the money you'd save by having a car, you could rent a truck whenever you need one. And that's coming from someone who owns two SUVs.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Ford was doing that 20 years ago. It helps, but it's not the equivalent of driving a four cylinder.
> 
> Yes, it would be nice to have a pickup truck. But for the money you'd save by having a car, you could rent a truck whenever you need one. And that's coming from someone who owns two SUVs.


I dont understand the appeal of a full size SUV unless you know you need to carry 6+ passengers.

A 4 door pickup can carry 5 people and the bed has more storage and can be configured for different tasks.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I dont understand the appeal of a full size SUV unless you know you need to carry 6+ passengers.
> 
> A 4 door pickup can carry 5 people and the bed has more storage and can be configured for different tasks.


My SUVs are Acura RDXs. They have seats for five people, if you count the driver.

It's a tradeoff between carrying something larger (pickup trucks) and making sure what you're hauling doesn't get soaked if it starts to rain.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I dont understand the appeal of a full size SUV unless you know you need to carry 6+ passengers.
> 
> A 4 door pickup can carry 5 people and the bed has more storage and can be configured for different tasks.


I've had both. Had a 2003 GMC Yukon, and now a 2015 GMC Sierra.

Didn't ever have to worry about the stuff in the storage area getting wet/cold/hot/etc in the SUV. I carried tons of firewood, engine parts, and other such stuff in the back of my SUV with a tarp to keep the interior nice, it was a risk though.

Now with the truck I can carry whatever, whenever and don't have to worry about tearing up the bed (have a spray in bed liner). I did have to spend additional $$$ to get a water tight bed cover so that my family of 4 can go on vacation in the rain and not have soggy clothes when we get there. I spent a few more dollars than I should have so that it's lockable as well.

Overall capabilities were VERY similar between the two. I didn't have the 3rd row in my Yukon so it only had 5 seat belts in it, and had a decent storage area behind the 2nd row. The SUV wheelbase was a little shorter, so parking was a little easier, but didn't tow as nicely. Overall they were both excellent vehicles and served me well.

I'll probably move back to an SUV when this truck is no longer usable. I keep my vehicles a long time usually, so I've got another 6-8yrs in this one I think. Will reevaluate when the time comes.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> My SUVs are Acura RDXs. They have seats for five people, if you count the driver.
> 
> It's a tradeoff between carrying something larger (pickup trucks) and making sure what you're hauling doesn't get soaked if it starts to rain.


I said full size suv.

RDX is car based platform.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I said full size suv.
> 
> RDX is car based platform.


Man, it's hard to make that distinction anymore.

New Durango's are unibody, but still 7 passenger. GM's lineup has both unibody and body on frame SUV's that seat 6-7. So does Toyota I think. The new Kia Telluride is a Unibody, but almost as large as a Yukon. If you start using dimensions to classify "fullsize" then there are several that cross between unibody and body on frame. GMC's Acadia is actually a few inches taller and wider than the Yukon, but is a Unibody contruction. The Yukon XL, clearly is larger than the Acadia, but doesn't seat any more people, just has more storage space in the back.

Car classification isn't what it used to be......although I do agree an RDX is more of a midsize that last time I looked.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Some of the newest trucks do the "4-6-8" trick where they drop cylinders during regular driving.


That was back in the 80s. Nowadays it's just 8 or 4.

Lots of issues come with AFM (Active Fuel Management). At least in GM products: collapsed lifters, gunk deposits, jerky drive etc. Therefore I have AFM deactivated on my truck with a custom tune. My average mpg did not suffer one bit when I did that and the driveability improved a lot when AFM and torque management and other idiot features were deactivated. No regrets.

And I agree with @2kwik4u about Rivian. Faces major challenges to win over the kind of users that actually use their truck for truck duty. Especially with a 70K+ price. You can buy a highly capable gas or diesel truck for that price and not face the challenges electric truck will inevitably have.

Not going to say anything about the looks of that thing... :whistling:


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *A special type of Seattle Ant
> 
> View attachment 346932
> *​
> ...


Gawwwddd, why?
Just imagine all the stupid, repetitive questions from paxholes!


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> That was back in the 80s. Nowadays it's just 8 or 4.
> 
> Lots of issues come with AFM (Active Fuel Management). At least in GM products: collapsed lifters, gunk deposits, jerky drive etc. Therefore I have AFM deactivated on my truck with a custom tune. My average mpg did not suffer one bit when I did that and the driveability improved a lot when AFM and torque management and other idiot features were deactivated. No regrets.


I've been debating on disabling the AFM on mine. I do a LOT of highway miles, so was a little concerned about losing some efficiency there. I've got 80k miles on it now, and have been changing the oil on 5k intervals to hopefully stave off the lifter problems.

Had a custom tune (via HPTuners, and a TON of my own time and research) on my '06 TBSS. Reducing torque managment was amazing, as well as removing a lot of the whack-a-doo trans shifting parameters during normal driving. Was much improved when I sold it, and had barely touched the engine side of the calibration.



TomTheAnt said:


> And I agree with @2kwik4u about Rivian. Faces major challenges to win over the kind of users that actually use their truck for truck duty. Especially with a 70K+ price. You can buy a highly capable gas or diesel truck for that price and not face the challenges electric truck will inevitably have.
> 
> Not going to say anything about the looks of that thing... :whistling:


yea, the looks are pretty polarizing.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> I've been debating on disabling the AFM on mine. I do a LOT of highway miles, so was a little concerned about losing some efficiency there. I've got 80k miles on it now, and have been changing the oil on 5k intervals to hopefully stave off the lifter problems.


I have no regrets whatsoever. My truck is about to hit 250K miles and it runs just like one with third of the miles. And the mpg seriously didn't suffer at all. And even if I would've lost 0.something mpg, it would be worth it to me with the usability/driveability improvements.

I ordered my tune from Lew at DiabLew and used my own Diablosport i3 I already had.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> I have no regrets whatsoever. My truck is about to hit 250K miles and it runs just like one with third of the miles. And the mpg seriously didn't suffer at all. And even if I would've lost 0.something mpg, it would be worth it to me with the usability/driveability improvements.
> 
> I ordered my tune from Lew at DiabLew and used my own Diablosport i3 I already had.


Heard great things about DiabLew, that is who I was going to use as well.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

Slightly old thread, but I had to chime in. I drive a 2015 Frontier as my Uber/Lyft vehicle. I absolutely love it. I bought it because I needed it to tow I still use it to tow, my company pays me 58c/mi to make job runs and double that if I attach my trailer. As they say, the cheapest vehicle is the one you already own, I wasn't about to buy another car to Uber, especially when I use my truck a lot.

What sucks about a truck:

Fuel economy: If I feather it, I can get about 20MPG combined. So yes, @$2.50/gal, I'm making 4.7c/mi less than someone who makes 32MPG. After 500mi, I will come up $23.50 shorter than a Corolla driver.
Height. A lot of old people in my area. About 5 times a year, someone can't get in at all and I have to cancel. Most will make it, but with some effort, especially those with short legs. I do need a step, but **** it, I don't have the time to install one. Even my 4 year old can get in without a step.

What rocks about a truck:

Depreciation is low. Trucks hold their value, even high mileage trucks.
Can't damage much. Cloth seats and rugged mats, my truck was designed for dirty people.
I can hide EVERYTHING. Air pump, tow chain, 2 fire extinguishers, first aid kit, change of clothes, extra pair of shoes, socket set, screwdriver set, wheel sockets, torque wrench, breaker bar, 10 ratcheting straps, towing accessories, 2 umbrellas, bottled water, utility knife, always-charging O-light, LED roadflares, Noco Battery Jumper, tire patch kit, a full-size spare tire, lighter and matches. This is all of the stuff hidden around the truck and a passenger would never know it.
Trunk Space for days. Airport runs are easy, especially with a bed cover.
Speedbumps don't matter. As an Uber driver, Speedbumps are reality. If someone is requesting an Uber from an apartment, they are going to be in the very back of the complex, every time. I can plow through without hurting my butt or my suspension.
Curbs don't matter. I've pulled into the wrong parking lot many times only to find out my rider is back in the previous lot. Screw it, I'll overland my way to them without having to loop back around.
Medians don't matter. My riders ENCOURAGE me to hop medians to catch a light, and I'll gladly do it because I would've done it, anyway. I once got a $20 tip for making a U-turn over a median.
Bad roads don't matter. It's not exactly a Cadillac, but at least it's not a Prius or a Versa. Trucks absorb bumps like a sponge.
Maintenance is CHEAP. Tires, Brakes, Fluids, Filters, nothing else needs attention on a truck, In fact, I don't even need a jack. I can do most service with all 4 wheels on the ground. Also, my tires last 60,000mi/set, my original brakes went 80,000mi.
People love it. They don't expect it and they're all about it.
Ultimate Shuffle vehicle. If I REALLY don't want to pick up someone from a Walmart, it hides in plain site. Even with a photo on their phone and stickers in their face. They'll look right at me, then continue looking around like, "Where's my Uber?"
I get side work. I've made great cash deals because Uber riders ask if I'm for-hire. Hook up my trailer and I make bank on side jobs.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> Most will make it, but with some effort, especially those with short legs. I do need a step, but @@@@ it, I don't have the time to install one.


Nope, here's what you can do on the cheap.

Go to someplace like Walmart and buy a cheap step stool. Leave it in the back of your truck, cause you have lots of room there. It'll get you an additional 6 or 8 inches.

Not one of the things with a couple of steps. Just a single step. That's it.

We used one for a few years when our cat got old and couldn't jump up on the bed without it.

Oh, and I use one at my camper too.


----------



## Jsaxophone (Nov 9, 2017)

I thought about that, as well. I have to be careful when it comes to liability. If they lose balance and fall off the stool or I physically help them, in any way, I could be sued.

I'd rather they try 100% on their own, and if they can't, they request a different vehicle.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Jsaxophone said:


> I thought about that, as well. I have to be careful when it comes to liability. If they lose balance and fall off the stool or I physically help them, in any way, I could be sued.
> 
> I'd rather they try 100% on their own, and if they can't, they request a different vehicle.


You're making the wrong judgement call with respect liability.

First, if you're that worried about liability, quit driving for U/L.

Second, six or eight inches is not much. A person would be hard pressed to make a good case for that in court.

Third, and probably most importantly of all, if they try without it and fall, not having provided a step is not going to help you avoid liability.

You're better off making it easier for them. Not providing a step causes a lot of increase in the likelihood of a fall. You're better off not having that fight, as a result someone not falling, because you provided a step.

Also, can you say "reasonable accommodation"? Stores don't have the luxury of not accommodating people with physical challenges. But if they didn't have to, do you think they'd be saying "We didn't provide for wheelchair access, because we were afraid we'd get sued if we made it easier for a person to shop in our store?"

"Do the right thing."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Second, six or eight inches is not much. A person would be hard pressed to make a good case for that in court.


Standard stairs are 7in high x 11in deep.......so yea, not that much.

With that said. The steps into my truck are 13in off the ground. So you have to get your foot at least that high to get in. If you can't get into a frontier (assuming it isn't lifted) then there are bigger issues at play.

I wouldn't provide a step. Just the logistics of it are a nightmare. Get it out for each pax? Even just the ones that need it? No thanks. I'll stay seated and not waste my time. If they can't get in, well, that's unfortunate, we can cancel the ride and pax can get another one.



Jsaxophone said:


> Ultimate Shuffle vehicle. If I REALLY don't want to pick up someone from a Walmart, it hides in plain site. Even with a photo on their phone and stickers in their face. They'll look right at me, then continue looking around like, "Where's my Uber?"




This cracks me up. I have a HELLUVA time telling people that I'm in a fullsize pickup truck. It's black with Chrome wheels. Dark windows. Yes that one right in front of you. Yes that's me. Yes I should have told you I'm in an F150 (I drive a GMC Sierra BTW).


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I drive a paid off Jeep for Uber, it's no big deal. It's a 2.0 four cylinder with 2 wheel drive so the fuel economy isn't really any worse than an everyday sedan. Of course, with those numbers it isn't a real rock crawling Jeep, but who cares. I like it and my pax do too. I get to sit up taller, we all have more (leg)room and the improved ground clearance really helps with potholes, dirt roads etc. And of course, there's lots of trunk space for suitcases and such. 

If you can make the numbers work, then by all means drive what you like. I wouldn't want to squeeze into a Honda Fit, or be forced to drive a Prius (which to me looks like a shopping cart straight out of the Jetsons). One of the fun things about Uber is vehicle diversity.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I got an UberX recently that was a platform-incompatible full-size pickup. Only two doors out of the required four. I don’t know how he got around inspection.

He had 4.94ish rating on 300 rides so good for him.


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Seattle has an Ant driving a F150, another driving a Jeep, and another driving a Crown Vic patrol car complete with working light bar and spotlights.





Catty Patty said:


> Oh man. I do hope I get that classy Toyota pickup next time I visit Seattle ?? The cop car is too confusing for me to even process. I'd have to sit up front, because no way am I getting a ride in the back seat of a police cruiser!!


Lol,
Afraid of the leather whips and chains, are we???????



UbaBrah said:


> I drive a paid off Jeep for Uber, it's no big deal. It's a 2.0 four cylinder with 2 wheel drive so the fuel economy isn't really any worse than an everyday sedan. Of course, with those numbers it isn't a real rock crawling Jeep, but who cares. I like it and my pax do too. I get to sit up taller, we all have more (leg)room and the improved ground clearance really helps with potholes, dirt roads etc. And of course, there's lots of trunk space for suitcases and such.
> 
> If you can make the numbers work, then by all means drive what you like. I wouldn't want to squeeze into a Honda Fit, or be forced to drive a Prius (which to me looks like a shopping cart straight out of the Jetsons). One of the fun things about Uber is vehicle diversity.


Love Jeeps!!???


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

BadYota said:


> I started out with a 2015 Ram 1500 4x4 Hemi. Got about 18MPG. Drove for about a month just to test out the waters because it was paid off and all I had. I got A LOT of tips though and EVERYBODY would comment on it. It made for great conversations! Men love to talk about trucks and there's just something women like about a pickup man. Everybody loved how spacious it was in the back. Americans love trucks and half my Pax owned one as well. If you ever get a ride in a truck, you feel like a boss! Just make sure you get the side steps for the grannies! For some reason, I made more money in one week with that truck than I ever have with my 18 Toyota Camry now!


I'm having a hard time understanding how you got more or better rides in a truck than you did in a Camry. I think that was just luck unless the riders were so happy they tipped that much more.

As a rider, and a truck owner, I'd love it. And I do believe many part timers drive what they own. But there is no way I could every justify making a living doing this in a vehicle with such bad gas mileage that would depreciate as much as your trucks, or '18 Camry for that matter.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding how you got more or better rides in a truck than you did in a Camry. I think that was just luck unless the riders were so happy they tipped that much more.
> 
> As a rider, and a truck owner, I'd love it. And I do believe many part timers drive what they own. But there is no way I could every justify making a living doing this in a vehicle with such bad gas mileage that would depreciate as much as your trucks, or '18 Camry for that matter.


still holds true today. Even the weeks I drive the most in my Camry, even after they came out with comfort and I'm a much more strategic driver, it still comes a couple hundred short of that first week with my truck. I'll probably never repeat that though because even when my car was in the shop for a week I didn't use my truck. I took a break!


----------



## Uarefree (Sep 19, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding how you got more or better rides in a truck than you did in a Camry. I think that was just luck unless the riders were so happy they tipped that much more.
> 
> As a rider, and a truck owner, I'd love it. And I do believe many part timers drive what they own. But there is no way I could every justify making a living doing this in a vehicle with such bad gas mileage that would depreciate as much as your trucks, or '18 Camry for that matter.


There was this brand new 4x4 silver pick-up lifted, huge tires, meticulously clean, with the Uber decal on the back window.
I couldn't imagine the guy letting anyone in his vanity truck, let alone Uber riders. The gas mileage was a joke in itself.
Whatever it was he was trying to compensate for must have been tiny.????


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding how you got more or better rides in a truck than you did in a Camry. I think that was just luck unless the riders were so happy they tipped that much more.
> 
> As a rider, and a truck owner, I'd love it. And I do believe many part timers drive what they own. But there is no way I could every justify making a living doing this in a vehicle with such bad gas mileage that would depreciate as much as your trucks, or '18 Camry for that matter.


Tips from enhanced quality of service. It's a constant barrage of "I've never seen an Uber Pickup before", "Wow this is nicer than the Uber Comfort I ordered last week", "I can't believe how much space there is back here", and "This is seriously the nicest Uber I've ever been in". I'm essentially offering an "Uber Black Experience" for Uber X money. My tips are around 40-45% of my income while doing rideshare, and have been pretty consistent. I also have the truck SPOTLESS when driving, and I wear nice jeans and a collared shirt. I haven't experimented with shorts/T-shirt or a dirty truck. The compliments, and comments I get suggest that is part of the "package deal" that is making me money.

Gas mileage isn't terrible. It's not great, don't get me wrong. But my '12 Ford Focus cost my $0.112/mi and my '15 GMC Sierra costs me $0.175/mi. Those are operating costs, not total cost of ownership. So, driving around in a giant pickup isn't as bad as most expect. The percentages are high, but the final dollars at the end of the month is not hugely significant. $50-70/mo difference driving 20k miles a year depending on fuel prices.

Depreciation is another interesting topic. Trucks are in high demand, and built tough as nails, so depreciation doesn't hit them quite as hard in the "middle" of their life span. Monster depreciation in the first 3yrs. My truck was $58k brand new according to the window sticker. I bought it with 36k miles for ~$35k. That first guy lost his shirt on depreciation. I've put 50k miles on it in two years, and it's worth about $29k now. So I lost $6k in 24 months in depreciation. I expect that "flattened" depreciation curve will continue until about 2025 or so when the truck becomes 10yrs old, OR when I break over the 200k mile mark. That seems to be the point where truck values really fall off. I'll drop from a $29k truck to a $18k truck until then, somewhat gradually. Once I hit those marks, it'll be close to a $8-9k truck rather quickly.

Overall.......If I was doing rideshare full time......I WOULD NOT be driving a pickup, with the slight exception of the mid-size diesel trucks. They get mileage in the mid 30's and are highly desireable. That "might" work. For full time driving. I would be looking for an AWD minivan, or a Suburban. Get those XL (and maybe black with a suburban) rides with the lowest cost of entry, and highest mileage I could find. I'm currently driving as a side hustle in a rather small southeast market to have extra cash for frivolous things, so the pickup works for me, for others, probably not.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> Does a DeLorean qualify for Select?


Probably not, lol.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Tips from enhanced quality of service. It's a constant barrage of "I've never seen an Uber Pickup before", "Wow this is nicer than the Uber Comfort I ordered last week", "I can't believe how much space there is back here", and "This is seriously the nicest Uber I've ever been in". I'm essentially offering an "Uber Black Experience" for Uber X money. *My tips are around 40-45% of my income while doing rideshare*,


I just don't buy it. Sorry.

40-45% of income is tips? No, just no. Problems with math or you're "misremembering."

If trucks magically got 4x the tips everone else is getting, then everyone would be driving them.

Also, you are depreciating the hell out of your new car and truck.

I think some people get a little overzealous, maybe have a few too many drinks while posting online.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

OldBay said:


> I just don't buy it. Sorry.
> 
> 40-45% of income is tips? No, just no. Problems with math or you're "misremembering."


Gimme an hour or so, and I'll pull the data for you. I've recorded everything, so I'm not "misremembering" anything.



OldBay said:


> If trucks magically got 4x the tips everone else is getting, then everyone would be driving them.


Just because nobody else does it, doesn't mean it's not happening. This is the same logic that says that something is good because a lot of people buy it. Doesn't make it good, just makes them have better marketing.



OldBay said:


> Also, you are depreciating the hell out of your new car and truck.


Am I? Have some data to back that up? I do. Depreciation for my truck has run me about $0.08/mi for the last 25mo I've owned it. This is computed in the form of value at purchase minus current value divided by miles driven.



OldBay said:


> I think some people get a little overzealous, maybe have a few too many drinks while posting online.


Think what you want, drive what you want, but don't call me a liar.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

You are the only person on the forum EVER to claim 40-45% tips consistently, when vast majority claim 5-10%.

Thats like claiming you can run a 3 minute mile. Dont be surprised if people don't believe you. The fact that you are acting upset reinforces my belief.

The top tier tip in the app is only 25%. Even if everyone tipped 25%, you'd still be short. You are probably implying cash tips...whatever.

Nothing wrong with running a truck, but a NEW car or truck is throwing money away. But you are only PT so you don't have a realistic grasp of this.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Ahh... Love the tips battle...

Anyway..., funny enough, I also use a truck and tips make about 30% of my total gross income. Percentage of pax who tip is usually around 70-75%. I’m not saying it’s all because I drive a truck, a lot of it is because of the times and the crowd I drive. As a PT driver I have the luxury of doing that. LOL! 

Depreciation? DGAF. Whether my truck has 200K, 250K or even 300K doesn’t matter a bit. It never was an investment to me when I bought it with cash many moons ago. I drive it until it dies and when it does, I will fix it and then drive some more. That SOB is so damn cheap to fix. Especially since I do most of the stuff myself. 

Don’t hate the player, hate the game.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Ahh... Love the tips battle...
> 
> Anyway..., funny enough, I also use a truck and tips make about 30% of my total gross income.


It must be the textbook on your dashboard.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

OldBay said:


> It must be the textbook on your dashboard.


Don't have that. Nor do I have signs begging for stars and tips, gadgets for pax to fiddle with, mints, candy etc. Hell, I don't even give them foot rubs. I must be doing something wrong... ?‍♂


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Depreciation for my truck has run me about $0.08/mi for the last 25mo I've owned it. This is computed in the form of value at purchase minus current value divided by miles driven.


I call BS on that one.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> I searched and didn't find much on this. I was a pax last week and got picked up by a Toyota Tacoma. Front and back seats. Driver said there were a few folks in town using pickups for Uber.
> 
> Just curious how widespread this practice is...


Some drivers do Uber freight & show up at my job for will call orders in pickups.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

IR12 said:


> Some drivers do Uber freight & show up at my job for will call orders in pickups.


I looked into Uber Freight but if you don't have a 53' dry van or reefer you are SOL.


----------

